# Typos and errors in the dictionary



## Expion

I was curious to know where we could report typos and other errors in the dictionary section of this website.  There is no forum dedicated to that, so this seems like the most likely place.  I've used this dictionary for something like three years, and I've recently become active on the forums as well, but I do periodically find typos and other minor errors.  I read somewhere that errors cannot be fixed and should be blamed on the dictionary from which this online version was created (in this case Espasa).  That doesn't cover the supplement, I suppose.  Also, couldn't we fix it here under some sort of legal clause protecting those kinds of minor fixes?

My problem at the moment is the typo on the En-Es entry for "characteristic."  I think you'll see what I mean.


----------



## fenixpollo

I had to look at that entry a couple of times before I noticed that "feature" was misspelled.


----------



## Eugin

Me too!!!! Thanks for pointing that out, pollito!!!


----------



## cuchuflete

Thanks for the good eye.  On each dictionary page, under "Links", there is a link labeled "suggestions".  The default is
dictionary corrections.  Thus, from any page in which you spot an error, you can send a message to WR, pointing out the need for a correction.

The primary SP<=>EN dictionary is licensed, and we cannot change the content.  As you have suggested, we can and do correct problems in the Supplements, as well as in the FR and IT dictionaries.

Thanks again,
Cuchuflete


----------



## mkellogg

Yes, what cuchuflete says is right, though I'll probably change it to make it more obvious in the next few days.

I don't usually respond to the dictionary corrections, but they will be read and acted on!

A side note: I can't do much with the entries from the Espasa dictionary other than tell Espasa about them.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Expion

Yes, the word "feature" was the typo I was referring to.  I had looked at the feedback form, and thought I might bring it up here first.  I'll use it in the future.

Thanks for the info, and for answering.  I always feel honored when admins, etc. take the time to talk to lowly people like me.  

Best of luck!


----------



## rsweet

Since this thread addresses typos and possible errors in the dictionary, I thought I'd add my concern here rather than start a new thread.

I recently looked up "ebullient" in the French-English dictionary, and the secondary meaning in French was listed as "bouillant," which francophones said meant "hot headed," not enthusiastic or exuberant. Here's the thread in the French-English forum (bubbly).
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=212342

I'm glad I used "bouillant" in the forums where I could be corrected and not in a conversation where I would have been misunderstood!

Thanks,
Ronni


----------



## mkellogg

Hi rsweet,

I appreciate the suggestion, but following the directions that cuchuflete and I stated above (follow the link or click "Contact Us" at the bottom of this page) will be more effective.

Thanks.


----------

